# which resorts are selling Wyndham Vacation resort in Panama City Beach?



## KMCCONNELL2 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
I'm a new member who has just inherited 189,000 points at Star Island in Orlando and 154,000 points at Wyndham Branson at the Meadows. I want to make sure that my family gets the most out out of this and I've been told that asking the mebership here for input before making any kind of moves would be the best way to make an informed decision.  Of course Fairfield suggested that one of their sales associates would be the best person to ask about this but that sounded like it might not be such a great idea.  

Ideally I'd like to combine all of these points into one deed at Panama City Beach as it is closer to my home and it is the one place that the eitire family seems to agree on. I have been told by a few people that in order to do this that I must purchase additional time at the new home resort and how much that should cost seems to be in debate.  

It has also been suggested to me that it might be a beter idea to try to consolidate these deeds by purchasing the additional Panama City points from a resort other than Panama City.  

I'd also like to boost my ownership interest to 500,000 points in order to obtain the benefits of a higher ownership catagory.  

Any advice on how to complete this would be greatly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## lprstn (Feb 24, 2008)

Here are my 2 cent answers to your questions...


> Ideally I'd like to combine all of these points into one deed at Panama City Beach as it is closer to my home and it is the one place that the entire family seems to agree on.


- No need to combine all your points, its an unnecessary cost.  Also the closet resort to Panama City I see in my book is the Wyndam resorts in Destin.  You can book these 10 months out and not have a problem, or if you know you are going every year, bank a 28K pt week with RCI and do an ongoing search and pay just $169 to book.




> I have been told by a few people that in order to do this that I must purchase additional time at the new home resort and how much that should cost seems to be in debate.


- The only reason you would want to purchase at one of those resorts is to be able to book @ 13 months in advance. If you purchase – BUY RESALE – and save THOUSANDS



> It has also been suggested to me that it might be a better idea to try to consolidate these deeds by purchasing the additional Panama City points from a resort other than Panama City.


- Don’t consolidate because as of now you have the ability to book at the two resorts you own at 13 months before other Wyndam owners.  If you want to add more points just purchase enough for the size unit that you want at the resort of your desired location, but purchase them RESALE, not through the developer.



> I'd also like to boost my ownership interest to 500,000 points in order to obtain the benefits of a higher ownership category.


-	I am VIP gold.  I originally purchased 2 wyndam resorts RESALE, and went on a TS tour @ Bonnet Creek, where they rolled all of my previous deeds into Bonnet Creek provided I bought 154,000 pts for $19500 (this was 2 yrs ago).  They also allowed me to bring my other weeks based TS into Wyndam.  
-	The only thing I use with this membership is the 35% points discounts on reservations within 60 days or less, and the free upgrades from 1br to larger units.  All of the other perks are not really that useful or worth my $17,000 purchase.
**You can buy resale for .01 to .02 per point, why would you want to make the same mistake I did.  TS are more fun when you don’t have to pay on them, and just pay your maintenance fees.  Take some time to review some of the post about Wyndam


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 27, 2008)

*Panama City - major "point inflation" to use*

Looking at the points chart for this new resort, I would have to agree with Lprstn that Destin might be a better use of the 343K in Wyndham points you currently own. 

Also, renting points from other Wyndham members is an option not mentioned or buy resale EOY, for those longer family beach vacations. Renting points is cheaper, as there are no maintenance fees or exit costs.

Or look at trading into other beach resorts using the 28K, if the beach is more important than the glamour of new Panama City Beach Resort.

Lprstn comments about the multiple home resorts (you have Star Island for Disney) for holiday or summer travel with the kids.


----------



## momofboys (Mar 4, 2008)

We have been owners at Bonnet Creek and went to an owners update where I was telling the woman that I saw point for resale.. she pulled out the book and showed me that they can refuse to give you VIP status for any points not purchased through them or inherited from a previous owner.

I don’t know the benefits of combining your points into Panama, except as previously stated.. you get a couple months to book before everyone else. Panama uses a lot more points than Destin resorts and is within an hour trip.

Look at all your options than speak to someone from Wyndham when you have a list of questions to throw at them. Another tip, if you do sit in on an owner update or go in to discuss purchasing, make sure their first offer seems really unreasonable to you.. they always have back up plans to offer you that save you a ton of money! Like with a car dealer, look like you are ready to walk away and they come up with the real good deals. Best of luck!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 5, 2008)

There is a brand new resort in Panama City Beach.  So Destin is NOT the closest.

This resort is online, but not in the current Wyndham book.

Sandy


----------



## nkldavy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Recent Tour of Panama City Resort*

We were told that there are no deeds being issued for this resort currently.  The deeds are being issued for Bonnet Creek with RARP (11 month) to Panama City.  So there are no 13 month reservations into the resort ... only 11 months at the earliest.   Had some questions on how this was possible but kept my mouth shut for most part as we wanted only to see a unit.  The layout of the 2 bedroom was not what I would want:  when we walked in, there was an alcove with bunk beds but no doors to keep sound out, then kitchen and living area looking out to beach.  Beautiful water to look at though.
Uncle Davey


----------



## EAM (Mar 6, 2008)

You said that you inherited the points you now own.  That should make you eligible for the regular (300K+) level of VIP.  Be sure that Wyndham has given you VIP status and noted that your points were inherited, not purchased resale.  The regular VIP status should get you a 25% points discounts for reservations made within 60 days of checkin.  You should also be able to get a size upgrade, if available, at 30 days before checkin.  You'll also have early checkin and unlimited housekeeping credits.  

I would suggest using the system with the points you have for a few years.  You may find that you do not really need any more points, or need to consolidate them, or think that the VIP Gold benefits are worth it, etc. 

You would have to buy from Wyndham to get the VIP gold benefits.  You could upgrade to 500 K points without those benefits by buying resale, and you would not spend so much money.


----------



## jercal10 (Mar 7, 2008)

I stayed @ P.City last week. The 2 bunkbeds fill up a hole in the entry foyer. The other 2 bedrooms are private. With the two bunks and the hide-abed you could sleep 8 in the 2 br unit, although the confirmation says 10.  I guess 2 people would have to sleep in sleeping bags!


----------



## Arb (Mar 8, 2008)

*Bunk Beds at Panama City?*

Just wondering whether teenagers would have room to sleep in the bunks. Or are they just for little kids?


----------



## jercal10 (Mar 8, 2008)

They'd be ok for teens. They are in the hallway tho.


----------



## VJazz (Mar 17, 2009)

We are considering trying to get in to PCB in early August. Is there enough
stuff in the area to keep 4 teenagers busy?  Also, have you stayed at any other Wyndhams? How does PCB compare, etc. I heard the walk/elevator/trek to your room was a pain!

Thanks


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 17, 2009)

VJazz said:


> We are considering trying to get in to PCB in early August. Is there enough
> stuff in the area to keep 4 teenagers busy?  Also, have you stayed at any other Wyndhams? How does PCB compare, etc. I heard the walk/elevator/trek to your room was a pain!
> 
> Thanks



The resort is right on the beach, and all units are ocean-front (for now - 2nd building will not be), so if your teens enjoy the beach - YES. 

There is your normal range of activities for a tourist beach area - Ripleys Believe or Not, Waterpark, Mini-golf, Go-Kart, Aquarium. Other things are trip to Shell Island, dolphin boat tour, and snorkelling. Great shopping center within a 1 mile or so. Though I do not know how good the snorkelling is. And if you range out 30-40 miles, then more options. 

We were there in Dec 08. I did not find the walk/elevator/trek a big deal. Total walking distance from garage to elevator was not that bad.

They also had valet parking, allowing you to skip the whole thing. And the location of the parking garage is fairly standard for Panama City Beach resorts.


----------



## VJazz (Mar 18, 2009)

Eric:

Thanks this is exactly the kind of info we were looking for. Any chance you've been to Majestic Sun?


----------



## Arb (Mar 19, 2009)

*Majestic Sun*

My family has stayed at Majestic Sun many times.
We like it... It's across a 2-lane highway from the beach, but it's conveniently located in a nice, safe area. Destin is upscale compared to PC.
Carole


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 19, 2009)

VJazz said:


> Eric:
> 
> Thanks this is exactly the kind of info we were looking for. Any chance you've been to Majestic Sun?



I just bought a EOY contract there on e-bay, but have only driven by the resort. (e-bay deal).

I agree that Destin is much more upscale and modern. PCB is trying to shake off their reputation as being the center of the red-neck Rivera, but still has a ways to go. A look of development is going on to revitalize the area (at least it was in Dec, who knows now). 

The biggest difference that I could see between PCB and the Majestic was the killer views at PCB with every unit being a ocean front unit. Now that will change,  if and when they build the second building - which will be on the the other side of the road from the beach, and will have partial ocean views. But a great view of the trailer park that is next door on that side. 

We bought at Majestic because it was an hour closer for us, the price was great, and it being points we could always trade into PCB. Looking forward to our first visit this fall.

And Carole - Harbor Pointe at Shelter Cove, is that the building between Harbour Point and Sunset  Pointe?   Sorry could not resist - glad to see a fellow HP owner.


----------

